# Montmorency Concentrate Recipe?



## daveb50 (Jan 28, 2007)

In the Organic section of the grocery store, I came across Montmorency Tart Cherry Concentrate. The quart bottle(32 ozs. or 946ml) of concentrate, says it was made from approximately 25 pounds of Tart Cherries. Pasteurized, 100% Montmorency Tart Cherry Juice concentrate, no preservatives added. With water addition per instructions, it will make 2 gallons of reconstituted Tart Cherry Juice. I have seen recipes that call for 3-4 pounds of tart cherries per gallon, any idea how much wine I could make from this quart? Does anyone have a recipe, or ideas I could try?
Dave


----------



## pkcook (Jan 28, 2007)

Hey Dave, 


I made4 gallons of wine from the Montmorency Tart Cherry Concentrate. Here is the recipe I used:


2 quarts Brownwood Acres Tart Cherry concentrate
sugar to 1.085 SG (I prefer the lower alch, but you could bump this up)
Water to make 4 gallons
1 tsp tannin
4 tsp yeast nutrient
2 tsp Pectic Enzyme
2 tsp acid blend (I made this wine before having an acid tester. I loved the wine like it was)
1 pkg EC 1118 yeast


This wine turned out very nice. I only have one bottle left and I'm saving it for a special occasion.


Good luck!





*Edited by: pkcook *


----------



## daveb50 (Feb 3, 2007)

pkcook, I'll give it a try. I'm going to use 3 quarts, increase other ingredients accordingly,and make 6 gallons. I do not have a 4 gallon carboy.
Dave


----------



## NorthernWinos (Feb 3, 2007)

Keep us Posted on tis wine...I am really interested in trying it too..


----------



## daveb50 (Feb 11, 2007)

Well, I got it started yesterday, going like crazy today. I'mmaking a 2 gallon batch, using one quart of the concentrate, to see if I like it. I'm using pkcook's recipe, cut in half, except yeast, I"m using D-47 yeast.
Dave


----------



## pkcook (Feb 11, 2007)

Hey Dave,


I originally started this recipe for a 3 gallon carboy, but I got the SG a little high and ended up with an extra gallon after I diluted it. Good luck with your batch.


----------



## daveb50 (Feb 11, 2007)

I reconstituted the juice to 2 gallons, and added sugar to an SG of 1.082, the must tasted pretty good.
Dave


----------



## daveb50 (Mar 10, 2007)

I stabalized today at a final SG of 1.004, and now have this wine bulk ageing. It definetly has a tang to it, I'll give it a few months and see how it tastes.
Dave


----------



## pkcook (Mar 12, 2007)

This makes a very good sweet wine. I thought it a bit tart for a dry.


----------

